# Where are my trophies?



## msw (Jul 19, 2004)

I see I have been awarded many trophies recently. I don't understand. What does this mean? What are these for? Are they engraved with my name and my accomplishments? Can I pick them up somewhere? Will MassCops ship them to me? It used to be that one had to actually _earn _trophies by winning at a sport, or doing something very special. I know that doesn't necessarily apply anymore, and the current generation is used to getting a trophy for participation (in whatever) ....... but that's a new thing for me. Still, I consider myself a Politically Correct Sensitive 21st Century Kind Of Guy, and if I've been awarded a MassCops trophy, I would like to get it and proudly display it in my Man Cave. But you'd have to ship 'em to me. Would I have to pay for the shipping costs? I'm just a poor former SSPO Campus Cop and [mostly] retired Deputy Sheriff - never issued a hat; and no [equivalent of] Chapter 90 - we had CHiPpies take care of traffic stuff for us) so if I if I have to pay for shipping for my trophies..... fuggettaboutit.



[IMG alt="msw"]https://www.masscops.com/d3/avatars/s/0/879.jpg?1518983595[/IMG]
You have been awarded a trophy: Can't get enough of your stuff
2 h ago
[IMG alt="msw"]https://www.masscops.com/d3/avatars/s/0/879.jpg?1518983595[/IMG]
You have been awarded a trophy: Seriously likeable!
2 h ago
[IMG alt="msw"]https://www.masscops.com/d3/avatars/s/0/879.jpg?1518983595[/IMG]
You have been awarded a trophy: I like it a lot
2 h ago
[IMG alt="msw"]https://www.masscops.com/d3/avatars/s/0/879.jpg?1518983595[/IMG]
You have been awarded a trophy: Can't stop!
2 h ago
[IMG alt="msw"]https://www.masscops.com/d3/avatars/s/0/879.jpg?1518983595[/IMG]
You have been awarded a trophy: Keeps coming back
2 h ago
[IMG alt="msw"]https://www.masscops.com/d3/avatars/s/0/879.jpg?1518983595[/IMG]
You have been awarded a trophy: Somebody likes you
2 h ago
[IMG alt="msw"]https://www.masscops.com/d3/avatars/s/0/879.jpg?1518983595[/IMG]
You have been awarded a trophy: First message
2 h ago


----------



## CCCSD (Jul 30, 2017)

Over 10 trophies means we get the academy bridge course waived.
100 means no academy needed and you get a job and a hat.


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

congrats!


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

Will the average shelf hold it? How BIG is it and does size really matter?


----------



## BLUE BLOOD (Aug 31, 2008)

Where is the arcade? I just loved shooting those balloons and that soundtrack, forget about it!!!


----------

